# être aux abonnés absents (abonné)



## vinnitraduce

Hola a todos,

Contexto: una escuela de primaria, hay niños conflictivos.

"La directrice ne veut rien savoir; le médecin scolaire, qui assiste à une scène de violence, coseille de plaquages au sol, la psychologue assure que "tout cela passera, c'est de son âge, et l'inspectrice est aux abonnés absents".

¿Alguién me ayuda?

Merci à tous


----------



## Talant

Hola Vinni,

Entiendo por la frase que se refiere a que la inspectora se ha abonado a la ausencia: vamos que se acuerdan de ella por las fotos, porque lleva sin pasar por allá, o sin hacer su trabajo con los chavales, desde tiempos inmemoriales.

Saludos


----------



## vinnitraduce

Perfecto, sí es ese el sentido, muchísimas gracias Talant.


----------



## FLorencee

HOla


SISSISI, éste es el sentido, lo que te comentó Talant:
que no se la ve por aqui, o sea donde tendria que estar. 

Una expresion muy comun en francés! 
Me interesaría saber como lo has traducido! 

saludos


----------



## caféolé

Precisamente a mí me acaba de surgir la misma duda. Gracias por vuestras aclaraciones! Una traducción general posible sería: "no se le ve el pelo".

A mí me ha aparecido la expresión en otro contexto:

"Tu m'as souhaité une bonne année mais ça ne t'as pas empéché de répondre aux abonnés absents la seule fois où j'avais besoin d'un service!".

Y ahí lo he traducido por: "y si te he visto no me acuerdo".

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## Arrius

l'inspectrice est aux abonnés absents: *la inspectora está entre aquellos que se han apuntado pero no hacen acto de presencia.*


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

La expresión viene de los teléfonos, y su adaptación al lenguaje corriente me encanta.

En la frase que nos das, Caféolé, me parece muy válida tu adaptación al español, ya que se trata de desaparecer de forma muy oportuna cuando a uno se le necesita.

Todo lo que tiene relación con "escaquearse" servirá. Y según las frases y los contextos una expresión será  más idónea una que la otra.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## papagayo

Si je puis me permettre, on ne dit pas "répondre aux abonnés absents mais être  (inscrit) aux abonnés absents.
Amicalement


----------



## grandluc

Si si Papagayo, on pouvait très bien répondre aux abonnés absents. Il s'agissait d'un message préenregistré qui renseignait l'interlocuteur déconfit.


----------



## papagayo

Merci Grandluc, j'ai appris quelque chose.
amicalement


----------



## Giulia2213

NUEVA PREGUNTA​

Buenos días:

"Être aux abonnés absents" significa no responder, no dar señal de vida o estar inconsciente.
Origen de la expresión (enlace en frances): Etre aux abonnés absents - dictionnaire des expressions françaises - définition, origine, étymologie - Expressio par Reverso

La frase es "Avec ma travailleuse sociale, je me suis mise aux abonnés absents tellement elle est épouventable" por decir que eligo a no responderle ni al telefono ni nada.

pero, no tengo una expresión tan idiomatica en español.
¡No sé si hay!

Intento: "Con mi trabajadora social, me puse a los subscirdores ausientes porqué es tan horrible" pero no me sueña muy natural en español...

¿Idas mejor de la mia?

Gracias mil


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Hola.
Vayamos tirando ideas:
-_no doy la cara_
-_no le doy (ni cinco de) bola/pelota_ (esto es sólo usado en Argentina, hasta donde sé:
*Locución[editar]*
1No hacer caso o prestar atención a alguien.

*Ámbito:* Argentina
*Sinónimos:* no dar ni pelota, no dar ni la hora, no dar bolilla). Fuente: no dar ni cinco de bola - Wikcionario, el diccionario libre.
-_no le doy ni la hora_ (me gusta esta opción).

De todos modos, al margen de la locución que finalmente elijas, habría que reescribir un poco la oración, me parece.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

He desaparecido del mapa / estoy missing.


----------



## Giulia2213

Gracias mil por las ideas


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Athos de Tracia said:


> He desaparecido del mapa



¡Muy buena! En Argentina solemos decir: _me borré del mapa._


----------



## Giulia2213

¡Hola!

Digo a mi amiga hispanica: "Vu l'heure qu'il est, *c'est normal que le supermarché réponde aux abonnés absents.*"

En esta situación, la empresa comercial, un supermercado en los Caraíbes, no responde a las solicitaciones Whatsapp por razón de las circonstancias. Ahí, son las 4 de la madrugada.
Así, no responde "porqué no queremos responder", ma porqué trabajan en horarios reducidos y la diferencia horaria hace que es demasiado temprano ahí (mientras es la plena mañana por acá).

Mi intanto: "Visto que horas son allá, *es normal que* el supermercado *responde a los abonados ausientes*" pero no me gusta para nada.
¡No me sueña natural en español!

Prefiero el presente después de "es normal que..." porqué es un hecho sin ninguna duda que no leen los mensajes, ¡menos aún responden a esos!



grandluc said:


> Si si Papagayo, on pouvait très bien répondre aux abonnés absents. Il s'agissait d'un message préenregistré qui renseignait l'interlocuteur déconfit.



Sur un répondeur, je suppose ? Ou bien je me trompe ?


----------



## jprr

Es normal que el supermercado no atienda / no conteste
ou en admettant que _"le supermarché_" c'est surtout un collectif d'employés ... que no atiendan / ... que no se pongan / ... que no den bola


----------



## Giulia2213

Tengo una pregunta con una su idea de traducción. "no den bola" ¿no sería negativo por indiferencia voluntaria?

Es solo una pregunta para entender mejor la sugerencia, ¡no es un ataque personal contra de Ud!




jprr said:


> Es normal que el supermercado no atienda / no conteste
> ou en admettant que _"le supermarché_" c'est surtout un collectif d'employés ... que no atiendan / ... que no se pongan / ... que no den bola


Si entiendo bien, ¿se debe usar el subjunctivo presente después de "es normal que" aúnque el hecho es seguro?

¡Creo de confondirme el cerebro!


----------



## jprr

Giulia2213 said:


> "no den bola" ¿no sería negativo por indiferencia voluntaria?


ça dépend du ton employé... et il vaut mieux l'utiliser avec un interlocuteur argentin / uruguayen 


Giulia2213 said:


> ¿se debe usar el subjunctivo presente después de "es normal que" aúnque el hecho es seguro?


ben...  voir par exemple ce fil (grammaire Es/En) *Es normal que + indicativo/subjuntivo ?*
ou n'importe quelle grammaire sur l'expression des opinions (avec "que")


----------



## Giulia2213

Merci !
Ça va remettre les pendules à l'heure !


jprr said:


> ça dépend du ton employé... et il vaut mieux l'utiliser avec un interlocuteur argentin / uruguayen



Mon amie est vénézuélienne. Je ne sais pas si ça peut fonctionner


----------



## Nanon

jprr said:


> que no den bola





Giulia2213 said:


> Mon amie est vénézuélienne. Je ne sais pas si ça peut fonctionner



_que no den bolilla_ (Arg.) / _que no paren bola(s)_ (Ven., bastante coloquial)


----------



## swift

Por aquí: _no dar señales de vida_.


----------



## Lutine

Yo diría, para: 


vinnitraduce said:


> et l'inspectrice est aux abonnés absents".


 "(...) y la inspectora *brilla por su ausencia*".
Según el Moliner: Brillar algo o alguien por su ausencia (inf.). No estar o no haberlo en el lugar en que se piensa que podía o debía estar o existir.
¡Un saludo!


----------



## Giulia2213

grandluc said:


> Si si Papagayo, on pouvait très bien répondre aux abonnés absents. Il s'agissait d'un message préenregistré qui renseignait l'interlocuteur déconfit.


Et encore aujourd'hui, avec son portable, on peut répondre aux abonnés absents 
Avec le fameux répondeur comme pour les fixes.


----------



## Giulia2213

Lutine said:


> Yo diría, para:
> 
> "(...) y la inspectora *brilla por su ausencia*".
> Según el Moliner: Brillar algo o alguien por su ausencia (inf.). No estar o no haberlo en el lugar en que se piensa que podía o debía estar o existir.
> ¡Un saludo!


Pour le RAE brillar | Diccionario de la lengua española


> 2. intr. Dicho de una persona: Sobresaliren talento, hermosura, etc.



Donc on peut _*briller par son absence*_ comme en français 

briller - Dictionnaire Français-Espagnol WordReference.com
*briller par son absence *_loc v_


_figuré_ (être d'absence remarquée)brillar por su ausencia _loc verb_






Pour moi, les deux expressions sont un peu différentes.

"Brillar por su ausencia" est plutôt se faire remarquer pour son absence.

"Brillar por su ausencia" ne me paraît pas une adaptation fuligineuse pour traduire "être aux abonnés absents".

Pour moi, être aux abonnés absents est plutôt qu'on a besoin de la personne mais impossible de la contacter. "Aux abonnés absents" montre plutôt qu'on a besoin de la personne, sauf qu'elle ne donne aucun signe de vie.


Un élève qui sèche les cours ne sera pas "aux abonnés absents".
En revanche, "cet élève perturbateur brille par son absence aux cours de maths", peu importe qu'on ait besoin de lui ou pas.


Dans le contexte de l'inspectrice,



vinnitraduce said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Contexto: una escuela de primaria, hay niños conflictivos.
> 
> "La directrice ne veut rien savoir; le médecin scolaire, qui assiste à une scène de violence, coseille de plaquages au sol, la psychologue assure que "tout cela passera, c'est de son âge, et l'inspectrice est aux abonnés absents"


je traduirais plutôt dans le style d'Atheos : "_La inspectora *está fuera del mapa*_" pour mettre en valeur son absence alors qu'on a besoin d'elle.


----------

